# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Business lessons from surfing.

## I Robot

This thread is for comments on the article "Business lessons from surfing" by Dave Alcock.



> It struck me the other day that business is a lot like competitive surfing.
> 
> So now you’re thinking “There’s a weird thought, Dave. Next.” OK. I know I might seem weird sometimes, maybe even all the time. But I think this might be worth the ride.
> 
> You see, sometimes finding a solution just takes looking at the problem a slightly different way. Maybe that is what “perspective” is all about. So let’s see where this goes.
> 
> Follow this link to read the full article on Business lessons from surfing by Dave Alcock here.

----------

